

R.J. Lipton - A proof that P is not equal to NP  - sidww2
https://rjlipton.wordpress.com/2010/08/08/a-proof-that-p-is-not-equal-to-np/

======
po
Reading Lipton's description of this paper I think I understand how normal
people feel when they listen to geeks talk about technology.

------
keefe
The paper is rather complicated, you can see it here
<http://www.hpl.hp.com/personal/Vinay_Deolalikar/#s.p>. on the author's site.

it would be nice to believe this is solved, but my gut instinct is that it
will not be vetted.

------
theDoug
This was also good the last three times today it appeared on HN. :)

~~~
cgranade
In all fairness, this is an article by someone who knows his stuff saying
maybe. There's so many crackpots going after P ≠ NP that we need to hear from
those people saying this time is different. The news to this article isn't
that a claimed proof exists, but that R. J. Lipton is saying it seems
plausible.

~~~
sidww2
Yeah - I updated the post title to make that a bit more clear.

------
ilkhd2
[jokingly] Would be interesting to know, what Does Perelman think about the
proof? At least it is not from math community, so probably it is ok to take
the million...

